# Relacement loader valves?



## fivestring

I am looking to make my 2425 front end loader (OE) operate much smoother than it currently does.

I need the loader to load, unload and move around working bee colonies. The hives are 4 to a small pallet (2'x3') and, as you can imagine, it is imperative that they be handled with utmost care and smoothness, more for not disturbing them than about me getting stung (that happens anyway).

I tried a home made set of forks attached to my loader bucket. No go. The forks sticking out that far in front of the pivot points of the bucket, along with the jerkiness of the oe loader valves made it impossible to use for this purpose.

What I am asking is for some input from some of you who have gone the replacement valve route. I understand the aftermarket valves are much better than originals but wonder if they would operate in the tiny movements I need sometimes for maneuvering these colonies around. It has to be very smooth operation and capable of very small movements.

I am thinking I would remove the bucket completely and make a set of forks that attach just like the bucket does.

I have found several places to get aftermarket valves:

surpluscenter.com $219 for just the valve or...

Jinma Loader Valve$600 for everything needed for complete replacement

I am open to any and all suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum fivestring! I've run a loader befor and also a small crane that had a rate valve befor the controls that allowed a person to select the speed of the hydraulics. Just a thought.


----------



## Ranch Hand

fivestring,
Over time I have had several China MFD loader valves apart on the bench. The spool valves have been machined with loose tolerances. This equals very hard / impossible to feather the valve for smooth operation.

The only fix is a QUALITY replacement valve. Modifying your forks to pin on like the bucket does will not effect operation..... smoothness.

Replacing the valve with a QUALITY one is key. Then the 6 hyd hoses have to be connected to the replacement/upgrade valve and valve mounting.


Ronald


----------



## fivestring

Thanks for the replies.

ranchfarmhand, considering what I want to do with the loader, do you feel the new controls would make it perform as smoothly as I need to perform the aforementioned tasks?

I would not want to invest in new valves if it still isn't going to perform like I need it to.


----------



## Ranch Hand

fivestring said:


> #1; ranchfarmhand, considering what I want to do with the loader, do you feel the new controls would make it perform as smoothly as I need to perform the aforementioned tasks?
> 
> #2; I would not want to invest in new valves if it still isn't going to perform like I need it to.





#1; The way I see what you need to do moving bee hives is like moving a open top five gallon bucket of water with out spilling any water. Our replacement valve kit will allow you to feather the loader cylinders. Being able to feather equals smooth cylinder operation. Of coarse it will not effect the roughness of going over the lay of the land.... ground speed etc. 

#2; Understand, The kit was designed to provide a smooth loader operation .... bucket dump and curl and raise and lower. Also puts the joy stick handle in a more user freindly position.

There have been a few people that have signed our Guest Book about the Jinma loader replacement valve kit.

No sales pressure from me if you want to talk on the phone sometime.


Ronald


----------



## fivestring

That's a good comparison with the water bucket. That's about how it feels when unloading a flatbed truck with as many as 100 active hives on it. Steady is the word.

Let me call a board meeting with my financial advisor. If she gives me the 'ok' I'll be calling you soon. :winky:


----------



## Ranch Hand

fivestring said:


> 1#; That's a good comparison with the water bucket. That's about how it feels when unloading a flatbed truck with as many as 100 active hives on it. Steady is the word.
> 
> 2#; Let me call a board meeting with my financial advisor. If she gives me the 'ok' I'll be calling you soon. :winky:






#1; Then using that visual ...... that’s a perfect job for a tractor with creeper gear. Slow work.

Our valve kit will now make the loader capable of smooth and controllable movements. When the spool valves seat in (short period) on this valve. It will be as smooth as the hand operating it.
Any hyd valve has to be backed up by good hyd fluid supply & hyd cylinders


#2; I hate board meeting’s ...... may the forces be with you !!! But understand.



On a side note; Don’t sound like you are dealing with much weight. You might could run a lower air tire pressure to help soften the ride. I think around 8-850 rpm engine idle would be good.

If I can help you let me know.

PS; I try to check the board at least once a day?.
Ronald


----------



## fivestring

Do you happen to know what the lifting capacity is on these loaders?


----------



## Ranch Hand

I THINK the factory spec is around 850-900 pounds. I have never imported / sold the China loaders. 

Over time we have had several people bring there tractor/loader here for service and I have found the relief on the factory valve set to high on some and to low on others ....... which effects lift capacity.

Ronald


----------

